# PR proof of financial support - urgent advice needed



## Sunrise10 (Apr 3, 2016)

When applying for a PR based on 5 years marriage, they ask for a proof of financial support to each other. When asking VFS, they came up with just handing in the water and light bill or a bank statement of the last 3 months.

Now, how does a water and light bill proof financial support to each other? And do we both need to proof bank statements or how much money needs to be on the account when applying for permanent residence?

I hope someone can help us on that one, it's not very clear at all.

Thanks!!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Sunrise10 said:


> When applying for a PR based on 5 years marriage, they ask for a proof of financial support to each other. When asking VFS, they came up with just handing in the water and light bill or a bank statement of the last 3 months.
> 
> Now, how does a water and light bill proof financial support to each other? And do we both need to proof bank statements or how much money needs to be on the account when applying for permanent residence?
> 
> ...


There is generally not an upper limit to how much you need on your account. Water and lights are usually used to show cohabitation. Financial support is through anything you can - bank statements could show movement of funds to your spouse. There is an amount of R8,500 usually for accompanying relatives. I would go with that.


----------

